# Problems loading RAW NEF files to Photoshop.



## kristy1477 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been trying to solve this problem all day and all the forums, calls to Nikon and Adobe chats have not helped in the least. It's the first time that I'm downloading from my D800 and I can't get any programs to open my RAW files. All of my software was updated last month, I have installed the Camera Raw plugin (4.6) for my version of PS, which is CS3 and I still can't open them. I'm on a mac computer and I'm using a card reader, not downloading straight from the camera. Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 22, 2012)

The camera Raw plugin for CS3 is not going to open them. Adobe won't support the D800 for your version of Photoshop/ACR.

You do have an option: Download Adobe's free DNG converter. Process your NEF files through to DNG first and then you'll be able to open them in Photoshop/ACR.

Joe

edit: Here's a link: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4923


----------



## snowbear (Oct 22, 2012)

Ysarex is correct - the latest versions of ACR are not supported by CS3 (or CS4).  Alternatively you could convert from raw to TIFF using ViewNX, which should have come with your camera.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd seriously consider upgrading to CS5 at the very least. You are missing a LOT of advances in raw processing with CS3. I also understand that Nikon's Capture NX2 (or whatever version it's on) is far superior to even CS6 for working with Ninkon's NEF files. In which case I'd buy that and stick with CS3.


----------



## kristy1477 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ysarex and Snowbear,

So I downloaded the converter, picked out my RAW files and selected a new folder to put them in and I received this message. "The source folder does not contain any supported camera raw files." ??  

I played with the ViewNX today as well and it kept locking up or quitting on me. I would like for the files to remain in a RAW format for editing purposes. 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

DNG is Adobe's raw format. Try importing directly to the converter? Or download the trial of LR4 and convert using that for a month while we figure the rest out?


----------



## kristy1477 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I tried directly through the converter. I will download LR4 tomorrow and work on the weddings that way until I get the rest solved. After waiting this long for this camera, I almost wish I would have just bought the D700 now.   Thanks everyone for your advice, it's very much appreciated!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

Once you get the problems worked out you won't regret your purchase!!!


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 22, 2012)

kristy1477 said:


> Ysarex and Snowbear,
> 
> So I downloaded the converter, picked out my RAW files and selected a new folder to put them in and I received this message. "The source folder does not contain any supported camera raw files." ??
> 
> ...



My bad!! I grabbed the wrong link. The current version of DNG converter does support the D800. Sorry.

Joe

Link: Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Macintosh : Adobe DNG Converter 6.7


----------



## kristy1477 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Joe, I will try this out too!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, in all honesty you aren't quite being fair.  I'm not an Adobe flag waver, but you have to remember that you're using a 2012 NEF format with 2007-ish software.  When CS3 was written the D800 hadn't even been THOUGHT of yet.  You need Camera Raw version 7 for the D800, and it isn't even supported by CS5.  The best I can tell from a quick search the DNG convertor for the ACR 4.1 plugin does not support the D800 either.

Don't feel too bad though, the D700 isn't supported either.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 22, 2012)

It sounds like you have a plan that will work for you.  As far as ViewNX, it may be a memory issue -  TIFFs are generally large files.  For Adobe Camera Raw, I have CS4, Lightroom 3 and ACR 6.6.  ACR 6.6 is not supported on CS4, but it is supported on LR3 (used more than CS4).  Since my camera is a few years old, I'm not worried about upgrading at this point.


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Well, in all honesty you aren't quite being fair.  I'm not an Adobe flag waver, but you have to remember that you're using a 2012 NEF format with 2007-ish software.  When CS3 was written the D800 hadn't even been THOUGHT of yet.  You need Camera Raw version 7 for the D800, and it isn't even supported by CS5.  The best I can tell from a quick search the DNG convertor for the ACR 4.1 plugin does not support the D800 either.
> 
> Don't feel too bad though, the D700 isn't supported either.



I'm using CS5 and ACR 6.7 to edit my D800 files with no issues.  To use ACR 7 you have to upgrade to CS6 - Adobe is getting more and more money grabbing in this way, but ACR 6.7 will do the trick.


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep! The D800 was first supported in the release of ACR 6.7, so CS 5 and Lightroom 3 owners have D800 support.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 23, 2012)

My bad.  I took a quick look through Adobe's site last night to see what release the D800 first appeared on and I must have missed that.  I apologize for the bad info and appreciate the correction.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

Kristy congrats on your D800.  if you enjoy yours half as much as I am mine, i know you're happy (or will be when you get CS worked out!)


----------

